# f-250,f-350 same truck??



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

ok, i was looking over the specs. for the f-250 and f-350 and they have the same weight front axels and same spring weight ablilities in the back??? what is the differance than?? i know they say it has a gvw of 9900lbs but how can it handel more if it has the same hardwear??? am i missing something here?? by the way i am looking at the srw f-350.. looks to me like if i want to carry more i have to get a drw??


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

no one know?? well here is the page that has the specs on it

http://www.fordvehicles.com/Trucks/superduty/features/specs/


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

The rear of a 350 has one extra spring than a 250 i asked the service guy at the ford deal. This is what he told me thats why the gvw is higher on a 350 other wise completely the same truck


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Are you sure you don't have heavy duty vers regular duty axles on the F-350? Plus other heavy duty parts vers regular duty?
Load limit's not the only thing that sets an F-350 from an F-250 a part. The F-350's a heaver duty truck built tougher to do more.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by c.t. lawn care _
> *no one know?? well here is the page that has the specs on it
> 
> http://www.fordvehicles.com/Trucks/superduty/features/specs/ *


Sweet comparison


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

The F350 has a 4in lifting block on the rear axle as the F250
has a 2in one which gives the F350 more give on the rear 
springs. I think the stock tires might be different also--possibly
a heavier weight rated tire but not sure. You can also legally
carry more weight.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

If you are basing Ford's info off of what type of truck to get, you still should go with the F350. No matter what statistically is the same, it can legally carry more weight, and I have always found that it does not take much for my 96 F250 to be 8800 lbs. I am not sure about actual differences in the trucks, but the F350 does have larger axle blocks in the rear as someone already stated, and the springs in the F350 may be sprung differently than the F250, even though they both are rated for the same gross weight. In any case, the cost difference between a F350 and a F250 is nut much, but I think well worth it.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snowbiter _
> *The F350 has a 4in lifting block on the rear axle as the F250
> has a 2in one which gives the F350 more give on the rear
> springs. I think the stock tires might be different also--possibly
> ...


LEGALLY you can carry whatever you are plated for. There are no laws that stipulate what a pickup truck can carry. The sticker in the door jamb is the Ford rated capacity. Not the legal capacity. If you have a 7,000# plate, that is all you can weigh legally. This is kinda crazy since most 3/4 and 1 ton truckas are already pushing 7,000#'s empty.

MikiRig, the 350 is built no differently than the 250 with the exception of spring rates and capacities. They have the same frames, axles, cabs, engines, etc.


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Chris,

You can register and insure a commercial vehicle for whatever weight you want. But if the GVWR of the truck is exceeded you pay a penalty and may have to leave the truck at the side of the road. You can also pay a penalty for exceeding GAWR is some states. The GVWR on the door sticker is the max weight that can be legally carrried.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

That is only for medium duty through heavy duty trucks. The sticker in the door is only a Ford guideline. Plus, this will only pertain to you if you are hauling commercially. Even then, if you get pulled over and a DOT gives you a problem, just tell them you upgraded the axle to a D-80 or something. They will never know. They are only concerned with big trucks. I used to haul a 6 car carrier with a CH Mack. I have had my CDL for a long time. I have a very good understanding of weight laws and bridge weights..


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

It's been a argument for a while over at Dieselstop.com
They are the same truck starting in 02, before that the springs were different.
The difference in load rating is all based on the std. tires the come on them, the F250 has 235's std that are rated at 3,042 lbs
and the F350 has the 265's std. that are rated at 3,415 lbs
they rated for GVWR based on Std. equipment
They have the same frame.axles,brakes and springs

there is a 2" block vs. a 4" block under the rear axle also
as someone else pointed out.
So the F350 does sit taller in the back

The real funny part is, the guys that own F250's are happy
the F350 crowd thinks there trucks are better becuse they paid
800 bucks more and they say so ?


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

Does anyone know the part number to the 4inch block? Can I just swap the 2inch with the F350's 4inch without changing anything else on my F250?


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

I don't have the part no. of the blocks
But they can help you at the Ford part's department
If I remember right there 30-40 bucks

But allot of people swap the blocks 
You need to change the U bolts also


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manx _
> *
> 
> But allot of people swap the blocks
> You need to change the U bolts also *


Cool, thanks for the info Manx

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 6, 2004)

i think the f350 comes with more leafs in the rear also...


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skyhawk _
> *i think the f350 comes with more leafs in the rear also... *


 It depends on the suspention package that you get. My 99 F-350 dually had 5 springs in the stack from the factory, then I had another 4 added, one into the stack and 3 overloads onto the top. My 03 F-350 single rear wheel came from the factory with seven springs, 5 in the stack and 2 overloads on the top. I know that on my buddies 2000 F-250 he has just the 5 springs in the stack like my 99 F-350 did.


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

Starting in 02
F250's and F350's SRW have the same springs and overloads

A std cab. F250 w/5.4 and no options is now the only SRW truck that comes with out the overload spring

All else have the same rear springs no matter what payload options (there's only 1 rear spring per Ford's spec.)
On the front there are 5 differnt springs depending on what payload options and eng thou


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

Holy crap! 2003 F250/F350 4inch blocks 
No stock USA or Canada! Ordered some on pre-backorder


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Manx, how can it be that I saw a F350 srw ext. cab short bed 4x4 in a dealers lot today that had no overload springs. the truck had the 6.0 psd too. Gvwr on the sticker said 9700 lbs. I thought the srw 350's had a 9900 lbs. gvwr. maybe the short bed gives it 200 less. ???????


----------



## LockedUP (Feb 8, 2004)

No overloads on the new 6.0 cause the weight of the engine you can only get so much in the bed B4 you are over the sticker..
All the years springs are the same for SRW trucks...Options vary
with plow and towing packages. Blocks, tires,ego,door sticker and emblems...are the differences...


----------



## peakpm (Mar 15, 2004)

f250 also have 2.5" wide springs and f350's have 3" because you need to know this when adding springs. adding springs wont boost your legal gvw but if you don't look over loaded then your less likely to get pulled over for it.


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldmankent _
> *Manx, how can it be that I saw a F350 srw ext. cab short bed 4x4 in a dealers lot today that had no overload springs. the truck had the 6.0 psd too. Gvwr on the sticker said 9700 lbs. I thought the srw 350's had a 9900 lbs. gvwr. maybe the short bed gives it 200 less. ??????? *


I looked up the spec's today on the springs
As of 12/1/03 the aux spring is alvailable only with certain packages (plow,hd.,camper etc.)
Used to be Std.

As for as the 9700 gvwr the calif. trucks are rated at that
Don't have a clue why there 9.700 and the other 49 states are 
9,900
So maybe it was calif. truck ?

And Peakpm on the SD's they all have 3" springs
Even the fronts are 3"


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

Your spot on Manx, they are 3". 

Wonder if there is any legal issues of just swapping the F-250 name plates with F-350's. As I have replaced the 2inch blocks with 4inch and the leaf spring setup is identical in weight and size as a F350. So essentially it cost 300 smackers to make a 250 into a 350, how do they justify charging people an extra $1500? 
I guess if you decode the vin it will always say F250 that 5th digit code F21 me thinks. 
Funny when people with F350's look down on F250's owners.


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

Even if you swap badges, it the GVWR sticker on the inside of the 
door that you need to be legal
there are places that will re-cert. your truck for a higher GVWR
but there not cheap.

I know the F350 crowd looks down on F250's like there a little
brother

Stange thing is now (starting in 12/1/03) F250/F350's don't come with the Aux. (overload) springs any more
the only way to get is with the camper option

So you can order a F250 with the same axles,brakes,tires & springs plus the aux. spring and it would carry a load better 
then a F350 without the aux. spring but still have a lower rated
GVWR.


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey manx! Thanks for the info, I appreciate your expertise. 

B.T.W the 4inch blocks make the overall ride on these heavy service suspension springs almost non-battle-tank like. 
With my timbrens up front it's not even noticable slooping downwards, like the F350's.

Thanks again

Dag


----------

